# Another poker table fresh out of the shop....



## tlcpokertables (Oct 8, 2015)

This one complete with stainless steel cup holders, table skirt, and a chip storage drawer with soft-close slides...


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nicely done, Frank! Do you also make the legs/pedestals? 

You should add your website to your signature line. We know you're not trying to push your work on us for purchase, just showing us your work. Show us your shop sometime!

David


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Incredible Randy


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

You have this down pat. I don't gamble, well maybe a bit after all this is my second marriage, but the table is simply gorgeous.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## tlcpokertables (Oct 8, 2015)

difalkner said:


> Very nicely done, Frank! Do you also make the legs/pedestals?
> 
> You should add your website to your signature line. We know you're not trying to push your work on us for purchase, just showing us your work. Show us your shop sometime!
> 
> David


Thank you, David....I will add it to my signature....and no, I'm definitely not pushing any product here. My biz is local only because freight shipping is a killer. I do not make the peds...I buy them raw and finish them the way my customers want them. I do build the stretchers between the peds though.
As for my shop - I really don't have one, if you can believe that. Just a one car garage that gets smaller and smaller (storage issues).......so I do all my work in my driveway. Luckily, there really isnt a lot of tools involved in building a poker table. Primarily, a jigsaw......all my cuts are free hand.


----------



## chuckgray (Aug 2, 2015)

Wow, your tables are really impressive!!!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Another great looking poker table


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the build process Frank. Another gorgeous table as always. I’m really liking the pull our drawer to,great touch


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

OooooooOWheeeeee!!!!!!! Beyond words.........
Herb


----------



## newbie2wood (Apr 22, 2016)

Incredible! That is artistry at its finest! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## ranman (Oct 27, 2017)

Wow.... In a driveway. Fabulous stuff you are doing. Joked aside, when the weather is good, dust isn't a problem and lighting can be either good or bad..... bad being blinded by the light colors of the wood. Regardless, that is really nice. I don't gamble. I just plan on giving away money so the casino can afford their electric bill.


----------



## tlcpokertables (Oct 8, 2015)

ranman said:


> Wow.... In a driveway. Fabulous stuff you are doing. Joked aside, when the weather is good, dust isn't a problem and lighting can be either good or bad..... bad being blinded by the light colors of the wood. Regardless, that is really nice. I don't gamble. I just plan on giving away money so the casino can afford their electric bill.


Thanks, Ranman! Yes...I do enjoy working outdoors, though a roomy shop would be nice during the winter season....nothing a pop-up canopy and an extra sweater can't handle!


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Very nice, Frank. Great job.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

The top piece that is upholstered, is it all one piece of vinyl , or is there a seam?


----------



## tlcpokertables (Oct 8, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> The top piece that is upholstered, is it all one piece of vinyl , or is there a seam?


All one piece....no seams


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

tlcpokertables said:


> All one piece....no seams


That’s what I figured . It would take a fair size piece , but would give the best outcome


----------



## Willji (Feb 28, 2020)

Very nice job Frank!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Nobody's asked yet but all or most want to know -- how long did it take and what were you able to sell it for? Super Super nice work!!!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> Nobody's asked yet but all or most want to know -- how long did it take and what were you able to sell it for? Super Super nice work!!!


I’d like to start making them,but around here I think it would be quite a gamble


----------



## tlcpokertables (Oct 8, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> Nobody's asked yet but all or most want to know -- how long did it take and what were you able to sell it for? Super Super nice work!!!


I used to keep track of work time, but now after building over 350 of them, I just kinda do it because it's all in my head and there's nothing to figure out. If I had to put a number on it, it would be roughly 16-18 hours between cutting, upholstery and finishing. I have a regular 9-5 job, so I only have weekends to build tables, so I give them a 3-4 week lead time. Sold for $1850.


----------



## Flipsi (Mar 13, 2020)

For how much do you sell the poker table? It looks fantastic!!! :happy:
Upss.. my question was already answered! ^^


----------

